# Here is my micro preemie 26wks 5dayS



## hope0678

He was born on 8/19/12 via emergency c-secion due to pre term labor. I started with contraccion that friday went to the hospital not thinking inwas having contraction, saturday my dr decided to transfer me to another hospital with level 3 nicu cause that hospital only have a level 2. Sunday i wake up wet :wacko: i thougth it might be to much liquid down there. Oh no its my water. Later that day the contraccion started again but this time i was feeling like pushing. He was born at 26 wks 5 days weighing 2lbs 11oz and 15" long (he cried. Thanks to the steroid shot i received earlier. The secondone was 12 hours before he born) he was on the ventilator for 2 days then CPAP. He is only 20 days old and we have a long way to go. 
Hes name is Noah ;)
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l33/mariposa7678/DA9EA472-3E27-4BDE-8052-D38E809646D8-16022-00000B141A899F7E.jpg
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l33/mariposa7678/088AA3E5-9D51-4A99-8802-24AB6A6F9E90-16022-00000B159D168A6D.jpg

And doing kangaroo care ;)
https://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l33/mariposa7678/C2187903-D77B-4D35-9533-D6F1211B8C8E-16022-00000B19298B124C.jpg


----------



## Srrme

:hi: Congratulations! He is beautiful. My 28 weeker weighed 2 pounds 11 ounces, and was 15 inches long at birth too! :)


----------



## Sushai

Awww, he's gorgeous!! Congratulations!


----------



## Cheska

Congratulations! Noah seems a great weight for gestation. Keep growing stronger little man xxx


----------



## Mrs_X

hes beautiful :) congrats xxx


----------



## hope0678

Srrme said:


> :hi: Congratulations! He is beautiful. My 28 weeker weighed 2 pounds 11 ounces, and was 15 inches long at birth too! :)

The dr asked me if the ultrasound was matching with my weeks. I told him yes cause i was on infertility pills and i knew the date i was ovulating :) thank u. :)


----------



## maxxiandniko

I had twin 28 week boys and yes thank god for those steroids! Aidan was 2lbs11 ounces too. Ian a little bigger at 3lbs1 ounce. Congrats!


----------



## TheSmpsns

He is a cutie!!! Congrats!


----------



## kobrinfamily

Awwwwww Bless Him!!! Congratulations!


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations xx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

lurking, he is beautful. Love his pictures.


----------



## AP

Lordy what a fab weight and I thought mine was a biggie! Well done, congratulations and welcome to the section.

Thank you so much for sharing your pictures too, they are amazing xxx :cloud9:


----------



## Agiboma

He is so lovely, Welcome to the world Noah.


----------



## Littlemo

Congratulations what a fantastic weight he is, he looks like a right cheeky chops congratulation he is lovely i hope he continues to do well xx


----------



## hope0678

He is doing wonderfull. Thank you all for the congrats and best wishes. He is not using the cpap he is with a nassal cannula and so far so good. Hes being on that since yesterday and so far no desat and bradys to worry about. Thanks the lord :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

Congratulations, what a fantastic weight, you obviously did a great job cooking him :) One of my preemies was born at 31wks and was only 3lb 4oz. He is doing great to be off the cpap, strong little man :) Im sure he will continue to thrive and he will be home with you before you know it :flower:


----------



## fl00b

congratulations! :flower:


----------



## XJessicaX

FANTASTIC weight!! My friend has just had a 31 week preemie and he is only 2lb4!


----------



## Naturalmystic

Congratulations


----------



## robinator

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## RedRose

Oh hello little Noah! Congrats mama, wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## toothfairyx

Wow! What a chunk! Well done and congratulations! X


----------

